# Tips for renting...



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

We're planning to arrive in Portugal in March. We were planning to try and find a house to purchase straight away and were hoping to buy in northern Portugal. However research has suggested that the climate varies greatly throughout Portugal. Since we've only visited Portugal in Spring we've decided that renting for a while may be a better option.

Can anyone offer any advice on renting in Portugal for new arrivals?

Can you rent for six months?

Thanks...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

As you have guessed different areas of Portugal are very different, if you do not know what you are looking for why commit yourself to renting for 6 months? Use the sites like airbnb and spent time in as many different areas as you like then you, maybe, will have some idea which ones you might like to live in.


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you for your reply Strontium but if holiday rentals cost anything like they do in Australia we couldn't afford to rent holiday accommodation for too long.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Plenty of more sensibly priced longer term lets available in the central and northern zones. 

As a rough guide a one bedroomed apartment can be got for something in the region of €300-350 per month plus services and a bit more if you want things like good internet, central heating & air con.

My own area is close to Figueiro dos Vinhos in the central zone and if you want to see what that area is like just click on the link in my signature below and then click the icon marked 'About Central Portugal' and watch the videos there. 

Wherever you rent, look for somewhere with air con and central heating because summers are often hot and winters cold.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

rubytwo said:


> Thank you for your reply Strontium but if holiday rentals cost anything like they do in Australia we couldn't afford to rent holiday accommodation for too long.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They are mainly parts of peoples houses so the costs are reasonable and also they are disturbed in places which are not holiday destinations, but if you like the area then being in someone's "house" and talking to locals is the easiest way to find further accommodation as a lot is not advertised.


----------

